# More Poolish



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 15, 2021)

Have a bug boil on sat. Friends asked for bread also.

Made some poolish last night.
Pretty good this morning. More time is more flavor.



Ok having hard time posting pics.








My UK friend told me that 75* is perfect for starters, she is a pro bread maker.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm a big fan of poolish. I was a biga fan (not an Italian pun), but have switched to poolish. 

Looking forward to bread pics!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 15, 2021)

Yum that will go great with the bugs! Post pics of the boil please!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 16, 2021)

Bugs got in this afternoon.






Was supposed to have my 2 loaves i made today go with the bugs.












However my wife cut both up and 4 of them ate both dipping with chimichurri


----------

